# The other furries!



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have never posted pic of my other fur-babies so here it goes! 

Ruby is our family dog. We got her five years ago from Springville Labradoodles. She is a silver doodle, and gets even more silver fur as she ages. We got her on a breeding contract and she now has had two litters of labradoodle puppies. She is now almost 6 years old and is about 35-45 lbs.
She is our first dog and is more than what we could have ever asked for. She is amazingly patient with little kids, she lets them tug on her ears, sit on her, and pull at her beard. She loves to run, she is the fastest dog I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot of dogs!). She has a high prey drive for such a cute doggie. She has been known to kill moles, birds, mice, rats (not domesticated ones! ), and squirrels. She does well with our cat, which is awesome. I love this dog, she is amazing and the best!

Ruby with her second litter of pups. A healthy group of seven. Three males, four females. Two blacks, one red, Two blond, and two apricot.








Ruby and I backpacking!








tacking a rest during backpacking.









Fern is the kitty who found us. About two years ago we found her meowing under our bushes skinny, pregnant, and with a dislocated shoulder. Unfortunately my parents decided on an e-spay, but it was probably for the best as malnourished as she was. She is very well now other than some suspected eye/brain damage. She is a very sweet cat who rarely raises a claw at anybody but will protect her territory from cats and dogs alike with her life!

Just about to sharpen her claws 








I just woke her up, hehe, nice kitty!?








Glaring at me with her emerald eyes.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful  I love seeing pictures of everyone's non-rat pets


----------

